# el albur mexicano



## Naïla Sinave

Tengo unas preguntitas para los mexicanos. Quiero saber si el albur es más frecuente en las clases populares o si es una creación generalizada en todos los estratos de la sociedad mexicana. Es una innovación lingüística que me fascina y me parece que sale más bien de los barrios populares, pero no estoy segura... 

Les agradezco mucho de antemano. 

Naïla


----------



## Rayines

Naïla Sinave said:
			
		

> Tengo unas preguntitas para los mexicanos. Quiero saber si el albur es más frecuente en las clases populares o si es una creación generalizada en todos los estratos de la sociedad mexicana. Es una innovación lingüística que me fascina y me parece que sale más bien de los barrios populares, pero no estoy segura...
> 
> También, quisiera saber si les parece que hay palabras (del _slang_) que antes sólo surgían en los barrios populares y que "subieron" en los estratos más altos de la sociedad mexicana en los últimos años.
> 
> Les agradezco mucho de antemano.
> 
> Naïla


¿Podrías adelantar qué es "albur"? Porque en Argentina se usa -más bien se usaba- con este sentido:

*Albur:*
*3.* m. Contingencia o azar a que se fía el resultado de alguna empresa. _Jugar, correr un albur._

(Pero no creo que tú te refieras a este significado).


----------



## Naïla Sinave

El albur en México es un juego de palabras con doble sentido (a menudo, sino siempre, con connotacion sexual)  Son muy buenos los mexicanos para este tipo de juego verbal.

Naïla


----------



## ILT

Hola Naïla:

Te comento que el albur, tan típicamente mexicano, comenzó usándose entre gente de clase baja para que las mujeres y niños no entendieran de qué se estaba hablando. Hoy en día se escucha a todos niveles, pero no en todas las situaciones, sólo en aquellas informales y de mucha confianza. No es necesariamente una ofensa, sino una broma que se juegan los amigos al hablar.

Hay una teoría que dice que el albur se usaba desde la época de la conquista, y que se originó en la represión sexual impuesta por la iglesia católica y la censura gubernamental; y que la mezcla del nahua con el español de España fue la mezcla precisa. Eso sí, el albur siempre tiene connotación sexual.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Como dice ILT, ahora se usa el albur y el doble sentido en todos los niveles, y a veces puede resultar hasta divertido. Como en todo, el exceso es malo y entonces sí es vulgar. Sirve para algun chiste y hacer ameno un momento, pero ha y con quien no se puede hablar sin que "te albureé" y eso creo que no es bueno.
Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Como en España sólo tiene el significado que en Argentina (ver comentario de Rayines). ¿Qué es el albur en México? ¿La almeja española/concha argentina?

La RAE tampoco aclara mucho:
4. m. Méx. y R. Dom. Juego de palabras de doble sentido.


----------



## Bilma

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Como dice ILT, ahora se usa el albur y el doble sentido en todos los niveles, y a veces puede resultar hasta divertido. Como en todo, el exceso es malo y entonces sí es vulgar. Sirve para algun chiste y hacer ameno un momento, pero ha y con quien no se puede hablar sin que "te albureé" y eso creo que no es bueno.
> Saludos


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El doble sentido se maneja en todos los niveles. También estoy de acuerdo que el exceso cae en lo vulgar. No sé cual sea el sentir masculino pero como mujer es muy molesto tratar de participar en una conversación cuando lo único que hacen los hombres es alburearse, sin importarles que haya mujeres. Opino que es de muy mal gusto y extremadamente vulgar. 
Cabe mencionar que algunas jovencitas últimamente también hacen uso del albur.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno el albur mexicano, como ya han dicho otros paisanos es bonito y gracioso en moderación y cuando lo usas con la gente y la situación apropiada, normalmente estas situaciones son de mucha confianza y con un ambiente de desmadre. Ahora muchos creen que por ser mexicano, por ende sabes alburear, pero ¡no! Yo no sé alburear, tal vez sí me sé una que otra frase, Como esa de “Me das la hora” y otras muy fáciles, pero esto me lleva a coincidir que es muy desagradable que  al gente no pueda hablar sin alburearse, Hay momentos para todo y a veces hay gente que no le entiende. 
Respondiendo a tu pregunta de que sí, se usa en todos los niveles de la sociedad Méx. Sí, se usa el albur pero depende en que nivel, la frecuencia del albureo, por ejemplo un chico “barrio” albureará más y en más momentos que un chico “fresa” , pero de que todos (mexicanos) lo hemos usado alguna vez en nuestras vidas o hemos usado


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Respondiendo a tu pregunta de que sí, se usa en todos los niveles de la sociedad Méx. Sí, se usa el albur pero depende en que nivel, la frecuencia del albureo, por ejemplo un chico “barrio” albureará más y en más momentos que un chico “fresa” , pero de que todos (mexicanos) lo hemos usado alguna vez en nuestras vidas o hemos usado


 
Yo creo que no, creo que no es que albureen más o menos, simplemente el albur es distinto... un albur popular es más fuerte y vulgar que un albur de alguien de un status más alto. Pero no creo que la diferencia radique en que sea más o menos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues sí también concuerdo en que el tono es mucho más alto en uno que en otro estatus, Pero siento que también la frecuencia es más, ya que por ejemplo un chico de Neza (no es por estereotipar) lo usa más ya que la mayoría de sus reuniones , fiestas, pachangas son más en tono de desmadre y por lo tanto usa más el albur, al igual que hay veces que como todo sus amigos saben alburear, pues A alburear se ha dicho, en cambio en un ambiente más “nice”  un chavo que sepa alburear, pero que sus amigos no (es mi caso) pues aunque alburee , no le va a servir de nada, porque no le entienden y por lo tanto o deja de usar con esos amigos y las reuniones con esos amigos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Probablemente tengas razón... habría que hacer un análisis profundo jajajaja   
Lo que es cierto, es que ahora nos hemos percatado que, aunque el albur existe en todos los niveles, existen distintos tipos de él.


----------



## rocioteag

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Probablemente tengas razón... habría que hacer un análisis profundo jajajaja
> Lo que es cierto, es que ahora nos hemos percatado que, aunque el albur existe en todos los niveles, existen distintos tipos de él.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo Tigger!!!!

Ahora bien, hay que enfatizar que mas que la clase social (que ok incluye pero no es definitivo) tiene que ver con el hecho de que tan evidente y grafico es el albur, en cuyo caso deja de serlo, para convertirse en vulgar y corriente. Creo que ejemplos de esos tenemos muchos en los actuales “comediantes mexicanos”.


----------



## Naïla Sinave

Gracias Rocioteag!!


----------



## hohodicestu

Hola todos,

El albur Mexicano se usa mas frecuente entre los hombres que las mujeres. Esas palabras con doble sentido siempre son necesarios para un buen chiste. Tambien quiero agregar que la palabra "buey" se usa entre amigos y gente de confianza, incluso actualmente se "buey" entre mujeres; y se considera normal en el Norte de Mexico.

saludos....


----------



## indigoio

Bueno, Naila, lo cierto es que muchísimos de los albures sí surgieron de los estratos sociales bajos, o al menos fueron quienes primero se atrevieron a usarlos abiertamente, y de ahí fueron "subiendo" con aquellos "fresas" que pretendían verse rebeldes o dar otra imagen. Un fenómeno socio-lingüístico muy interesante, cierto?

Estoy de acuerdo con Rocío... no es tanto que moleste el albur, sino la forma, momento y tono en que sea dicho. 

Si nos preguntaran a las mujeres mexicanas si nos gusta que nos "albureen", la mayoría, creo (al menos entre mis amigas) diríamos que no porque generalmente se asocia con vulgaridad. Aunque también es cierto, hay albures muyyyy chistosos que en vez de molestar, ofender o halagar, dan risa. 

Creo que también es oportuno mencionar que un albur no es lo mismo que un _piropo_ (no sé si todos conozcan este concepto, entendido más bien como un halago metafórico, agradable y que no ofende), sin embargo parece haber una línea divisoria muy delgada que en ocasiones llegue a la confusión. Nos agrada que nos "piropeen", pero quizá nos ofenda que nos "albureen". Al final de cuentas, creo que todo depende "del cristal con que se mire".

Saludos


----------



## traviesisima

El albur es tipicamente mexicano y yo hasta ahorita no lo entiendo casi siempre me quedo en blanco, como ... que dijo? Pero como dijo Indigoio todo tiene su tiempo y su momento, no vas a estar albureando a tu abuelita... on por ejemplo en una cena formal.


----------



## tatius

Me he reído mucho con este hilo porque, aunque vosotros os entendéis a la perfección, para mí (desde España) sigue siendo un gran misterio lo que quiere decir "albur" "albures" "alburear"...

Imagino que la connotación vulgar que tiene os lleva a tratar el tema de refilón y con muchos sobreentendidos, yo sólo me he mareado y sigo sin tener la menor idea de lo que es: ¿un piropo vulgar? ¿por qué sólo lo hacen los hombres?

Así que ruego que algún mexicano se moje y diga clara y explícitamente de qué va "alburear".  Gracias.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

tatius said:
			
		

> Me he reído mucho con este hilo porque, aunque vosotros os entendéis a la perfección, para mí (desde España) sigue siendo un gran misterio lo que quiere decir "albur" "albures" "alburear"...
> 
> Imagino que la connotación vulgar que tiene os lleva a tratar el tema de refilón y con muchos sobreentendidos, yo sólo me he mareado y sigo sin tener la menor idea de lo que es: ¿un piropo vulgar? ¿por qué sólo lo hacen los hombres?
> 
> Así que ruego que algún mexicano se moje y diga clara y explícitamente de qué va "alburear".  Gracias.


¡Qué difícil!   
Bueno, es vulgar porque se trata de dar a las palabras u oraciones una connotación que alude siempre a lo fálico o sus derivados, así como contenidos sexuales -en cualquiera de sus formas-, por eso es que puede ser muy vulgar, lo "fino" del albur, está en cuan implícito quede ese contenido. 
No sé mucho albur, pero algunas cosas básicas son como las que ha dicho Miguelillo, el típico "me prestas" que sería el equivalente a decir "préstame tu "cosita" para hacer "cositas en él" 
Cuando alguien dice "chispas" (como equivalente de recórcholis, mola) alguien dice "saco" y está relacionado con la eyaculación.
Cuando alguien dice "estoy cansado" otro dice "pues siéntate" haciendo alusión a que se siente en su miembro para tener sexo.
OJO: Todo es hipotético y es albur porque no tiene que ser cierto, por eso es común entre hombres heterosexuales, pues es una forma de bromear con sus firmes (ya ves, ya me estoy albureando solito) identidades.
Uy... qué pena, pero espero que te haya aclarado algo.


----------



## tatius

Perfecto, tigger, mil gracias: lo has explicado a la perfección. ¡Todo cobra sentido!

He intentado "alburear" para responderte pero imagino que depende mucho del país, porque esos dobles sentidos son muy privativos. Es más, uno puede alburear sin darse cuenta, como cuando le dije a un taxista en Argentina: "coja ahora por el ladito" y casi nos mata del ataque de risa que le dio.


----------



## Vanda

Tigrinho,

lol. Ahora lo entiendo todo.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Tiger, es bueno meterse en estas cosas tan importantes con cierto con ocimiento y con una buena base sustentante.

El problema es que no cogíamos nada. Gracias a ti hemos agarrado el meollo del asunto, lo cual nos ha dado honda satisfacción.
¿Se hace así?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Fernando said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, Tiger, es bueno meterse en estas cosas tan importantes con cierto con ocimiento y con una buena base sustentante.
> 
> El problema es que no cogíamos nada. Gracias a ti hemos agarrado el meollo del asunto, lo cual nos ha dado honda satisfacción ¿Se hace así?


 
Perfecto... creo que estás volviéndote un maestro, ya agarraste la onda, prestaste atención y el resultado es que has sacado blanco provecho de estaverg onzante situación.


----------



## Janis Joplin

El albur es más que el doble sentido, ya que este consiste en "entender" casi cualquier cosa con connotación sexual. El albur es casi un arte, es un duelo de palabras con el que los que participan tienen el objetivo de "agredir", utilizando la broma, al oponente, es una batalla donde la meta es ganar y gana el que mejor alburea.

Un ejemplo muy común es el siguiente diálogo para responder a un simple saludo

-¡Buenas Tardes!
- Más buenas las tengas y mejor las pases

Lo que en un principio eran "las tardes" se convirtieron en "las nalgas"

Es muy difícil aun para los que somos mexicanos, en este sitio podrán conocer algo sobre eso, den un recorrido por el menú

Para conocer albures mexicanos puedes hacer clic aqui.

_No puedo poner enlaces porque tengo muy pocos posts, espero que puedan encontrarlo, para mayor referencia se identifica con esto: _

El mejor portal de albures, por que el albur es 100% mexicano.

Intervencion del moderador: He puesto la direccion de la pagina que deseabas agregar, para cumplir con las reglas del foro. Bienvenido. (Por favor, disculpen los acentos, los he perdido en esta computadora)


----------



## Naïla Sinave

Gracias por el link! Es muy interesante.

Saludos,
Naïla


----------



## lepus

Hola a todos.

Pues no he podido resistir a esta discusión sobre el albur, así que me permito meter mi cuchara sólo para sugerir a los interesados, mexicanos y no mexicanos, que le den una leída al *Laberinto de la soledad* de Octavio Paz. Personalmente no estoy de acuerdo con muchas cosas de este libro, pero su disertación sobre la _chingada_ en México es bastante ilustrativa  en este caso. 
Me sumo a al tigger: alburear es más que un juego una batalla donde la agresión consiste en el uso de metáforas lo más ingeniosas posible para dejar al contrincante con la boca cerrada. Se trata precisamente de _chingar _al oponente (que no necesariamente es un enemigo), en el pleno sentido sexual. 
Y sobre todas las cosas, es un juego sumamente machista, por eso no es raro que a las mujeres les cueste más trabajo entender los albures que a muchos de los "machines" le parecen claros como el agua. 
El referente último del albur es la apoteosis del machismo, o sea, que el macho más macho es aquél que se jode a los otros machos (y esto ya se ha dicho demasiadas veces).
Yo soy hombre y soy mexicano. Tengo muchos amigos que se la pasan en el albur y debo decir que sí, que llega el momento en que tanta falocracia molesta. Es como si alguien te estuviera picando las costillas (o el culo, peor tantito) todo el tiempo con un palo de escoba (con qué otra cosa si no).


----------



## danielfranco

Tengo una meditación para ustedes. Creo yo que el albur mexicano es nuestro Kung-Fu.
¿Qué dice, se preguntan ustedes?
Pues sí. Así como en el Kung-Fu el que gana es el que sabe más "stances" del mismo estilo (tigre, garza, etc.) porque puede continuar defendiendo el ataque de su contrincante y al saberse más posiciones de la forma del estilo puede contraatacar en el mismo estilo o hasta cambiar a diferentes estilos, así también es el albur mexicano.
En el albur mexicano el que gana es el que tiene la última palabra. Es como un duelo de Kung-Fu. Y hay que contestarlos rápidamente, porque si uno se detiene a pensar la contestación correcta, quiere decir que no es buen alburero...
Otro ejemplo para nuestra amable audiencia:

(Supongamos que por algún motivo sale a relucir la palabra "blanco")(que fácilmente se puede comparar al color de una eyaculación)
- N'ombre, no, el techo está muy alto... (techo = te echo)
- "Nalga" le hace, compa' (haciendo alusión al sexo anal)
- ¿Cómo dijo? ("como" de comer)
- Digo que parado si llega al techo... ("parado", refiriendose a una erección)

Así se continúa hasta que alguno de los dos no pueda responder acertadamente.
Bueno, ahí se ven.


----------



## Yeu

Si yo creo que el alburear es como un duelo para ver quien es más fregón. Yo creo al principio era muy de hombres, pero las mujeres tuvimos que aprender para defendernos  yo tuve una amiga de Veracruz y ella me enseño primero para que no se rieran de mi, pero con el tiempo uno puede ser un buen oponente. 
Yo me dedico a la capacitación y también he trabajado en el área de operación (hombres), es básico saber que palabras utilizar y en que contexto y entender cuando te quieren alburear, sobre todo si estas con gente del DF o del sur de México.

Aqui en Chile también alburean, asi que no me atrevería a decir que es "mexicano" solamente, que no lo conozcan con el nombre de albur es diferente. Ya he aprendido algunos terminos de aqui y yo les he enseñado otros para empezar los que son con el nombre de su país 



			
				tatius said:
			
		

> Perfecto, tigger, mil gracias: lo has explicado a la perfección. ¡Todo cobra sentido!
> 
> He intentado "alburear" para responderte pero imagino que depende mucho del país, porque esos dobles sentidos son muy privativos. Es más, uno puede alburear sin darse cuenta, como cuando le dije a un taxista en Argentina: "coja ahora por el ladito" y casi nos mata del ataque de risa que le dio.


 
 que risa me dio esto...


----------



## mirx

Estaba leyendo este hilo hoy, y aunque bastante caduco quiero darles a conocer mi opinión acerca del albur.

Primero, no conocemos albur solamente como juego de palabras, también conocemos y utilizamos (conozco y utilizo) la definición de "al azar".

En lo personal me choca el albur y más aún los albureros, nunca he entendido uno y no me interesa. Por suepuesto que los asocio con lo vulgar y lo más infímamente corriente. Si yo quisiera hablar como albañil de cuadra quizá me molestaría en tratar de entenderlos.

Esta es una conversación entre mi jefe (que es chilango) y yo:

Él: ¿Qué tienes güey? ¿Te sientes mal güey?
Yo: Si, me duele un poco la *cabeza*.
Él: ¿*Te meto* los pies en agua caliente?
Yo: Mmmm, ¿Con eso se quita? 
Él: ¿No me entendiste verdad güey?

Por supuesto que no le entendí.

Traducido al castellano:
cabeza: *punta del miembro viril*
...*meto* los pies en...



En otra ocasión pasó lo mismo pero con una compañera.

Él: Güey andas bien rara ¿Qué tienes?
Ella: Es que estoy muy estresada y me duele la *cabeza*.
Él:"Ps *chupa* limón güey"

Para ser alburero necesitan algunas cosas.

1.- Mucha imaginación para llegar a tan enfermas conlcusiones
2.- Pensar en sexo todo el día.
3.- Tiempo duficiente para pensar en sexo todo el día y dejar tus deberes a un lado.

No poseo ni practico ninguna de las tres cosas. Así es que ya me ...

Leí hace mucho que el "albur" había nacido de la necesidad de los peones de las haciendas para hablar, de tal manera, que sus patrones no pudieran entender lo que se querían decir entre ellos.

Tampoco creo que el objetivo sea ganar, ¿Qúe ganas? ¿A quién insultas?
Nunca me he sentido ofendido, y me supongo que he sido víctima de muchísimos albures, pero ¿Cómo me voy a ofender con algo que por principio nisiquiera entinedo?

Es cómo si un chino viniera y me maldijera en mandarín, ¿Qué ofensa puedo tomar yo de eso (dado que no hablo mandarín)?

Alguien dijo muy acertadamente que para que el albur sea albur, tanto albureador como albureado deben saber alburear. Conmigo eso no funciona ni funcionará.

PS: Miguelillo, yo nisiquiera sabía eso de "¿Me das la hora?". Afortunadamente no uso reloj, de lo contrario se las hubiera dado gustoso.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En México (según mi experiencia personal) hay una "subcultura" de albures. A mí en lo personal no me gustaban, porque a veces se les pasa la mano y se pierde o borra la línea del respeto. Cuando yo trabajaba allá, la primer cosa que aclaraba era que a mí no me gustaba que me alburearan. A veces mis compañeros de trabajo o subalternos me "aclaraban" que esos no eran albures, que eran dichos. En fin tenía que aclarar que ni siquiera "dichos" con doble sentido eran bienvenidos por mí.
¿Cómo clasifican ustedes a los albures?


----------



## Mangato

Me sorprendió la pregunta, porque por aquí albur es sinónimo de azar, dejar un decisión al albur es esperar que las circunstancias marquen el destino sin que hagamos nada por influenciarla.

Pero consultando en el DRAE veo que en México y R. Dominicana, significa juego de palabras. Hay personas muy aficionadas a estos juegos, y habitualmente con no muy buena intención.


----------



## mirx

Mangato, albur es un juego de palabras en doble sentido que siempre tiene fuertes connotaciones sexuales.

**** Gracias  Mirx, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...) les dejo el hilo donde se trató el tema hace unos meses (años).


Alma, ¿Puedes poner un ejemplo de los famosos "dichos"?

Hasta ahora no se me viene a la mente un albur que puediera ser también "dicho".



Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Yeu said:


> que risa me dio esto...


 
En Buenos Aires tuvo un amigo la ocurrencia de preguntar a un trabajador de La Boca

Por favor, ¿dónde puedo coger un taxi?
A lo que el interlocutor mirándole de arriba abajo y luego de abajo arriba le respondió, 

-No sé. Tal vez por el tubo de escape. 

¿Sería esto alburearlo a la argentina?

Saludos

MG


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No lo considero albur. Para que sea albur tiene que tener doble sentido. Por ejemplo:

Tu mamá es tacaña = Tú mama esta caña.

También hay juegos de palabras con supuestos nombres de lugares o de personas:
Ahí viene Rosa Melcacho (rózame el cacho), la novia de Larry Cañonga (la rica ñonga), el de San Goloteame el Grande (zangolotéame el grande), allá por Lago Norrea (la gonorrea). De seguro va a pedir una milargueza (mi largueza, en vez de milanesa) con unas remamadas (rebanadas) de pitomate (jitomate) con salsa teatasco (te atasco, en vez de Tabasco).


----------



## alandassaev

tigger_uhuhu said:


> ¡Qué difícil!
> Bueno, es vulgar porque se trata de dar a las palabras u oraciones una connotación que alude siempre a lo fálico o sus derivados, así como contenidos sexuales -en cualquiera de sus formas-, por eso es que puede ser muy vulgar, lo "fino" del albur, está en cuan implícito quede ese contenido.
> No sé mucho albur, pero algunas cosas básicas son como las que ha dicho Miguelillo, el típico "me prestas" que sería el equivalente a decir "préstame tu "cosita" para hacer "cositas en él"
> Cuando alguien dice "chispas" (como equivalente de recórcholis, mola) alguien dice "saco" y está relacionado con la eyaculación.
> Cuando alguien dice "estoy cansado" otro dice "pues siéntate" haciendo alusión a que se siente en su miembro para tener sexo.
> OJO: Todo es hipotético y es albur porque no tiene que ser cierto, por eso es común entre hombres heterosexuales, pues es una forma de bromear con sus firmes (ya ves, ya me estoy albureando solito) identidades.
> Uy... qué pena, pero espero que te haya aclarado algo.


 
Órale, que buena descripción. Me agradó mucho cómo has aclarado el sentido de los albures.



Fernando said:


> Muchas gracias, Tiger, es bueno meterse en estas cosas tan importantes con cierto con ocimiento y con una buena base sustentante.
> 
> El problema es que no cogíamos nada. Gracias a ti hemos agarrado el meollo del asunto, lo cual nos ha dado honda satisfacción.
> ¿Se hace así?


 
Sí claro, un ejemplo muy bueno por parte del que aprende. Cabe mencionar que también existe el "autoalbur", como has escrito en la primera oración "Es bueno meterse en estas cosas". Eh, que no he albureado 



Yeu said:


> Si yo creo que el alburear es como un duelo para ver quien es más fregón. Yo creo al principio era muy de hombres, pero las mujeres tuvimos que aprender para defendernos  yo tuve una amiga de Veracruz y ella me enseño primero para que no se rieran de mi, pero con el tiempo uno puede ser un buen oponente.
> Yo me dedico a la capacitación y también he trabajado en el área de operación (hombres), es básico saber que palabras utilizar y en que contexto y entender cuando te quieren alburear, sobre todo si estas con gente del DF o del sur de México.
> 
> Aqui en Chile también alburean, asi que no me atrevería a decir que es "mexicano" solamente, que no lo conozcan con el nombre de albur es diferente. Ya he aprendido algunos terminos de aqui y yo les he enseñado otros para empezar los que son con el nombre de su país


 
Una vez un amigo me comentó sobre una chica que no tenía la menor idea de cómo alburear. La chica en cuestión tampoco había ido a un espectáculo de gallos o de palenque. En la plática estaba mi amigo, ésta chica y un chico que era súmamente alburero. El caso es que hablando de bailables y palenques, la chica con un tono de melancolía, dijo que la gustaría asistir a algún palenque "Cómo me gustaría estar en un palenque", a lo que el chico, no mi amigo, contestó con una risa muy sonora y espontánea, pero nada más. 

Un Palenque, para los que no sepan, aquí hace alusión al acto sexual


----------



## tayer

Veo que hay mucha confusion en el termino sobre este METALENGUAJE. es una manera de hablar sin usar malas palabras. Basicamente es masculino y a pesar de que el objetivo al "alburear" es la de dominar o fregar al contrario esto se hace sin decir "malas" palabras y en cuanto a si les gusta o no pues muchos ni cuanta se dan de que los están albureando.
Si tienen alguna duda del significado pregunten o si alguna dama se sintio ofendida entonces esto no es un albur.



Naïla Sinave said:


> Tengo unas preguntitas para los mexicanos. Quiero saber si el albur es más frecuente en las clases populares o si es una creación generalizada en todos los estratos de la sociedad mexicana. Es una innovación lingüística que me fascina y me parece que sale más bien de los barrios populares, pero no estoy segura...
> 
> También, quisiera saber si les parece que hay palabras (del _slang_) que antes sólo surgían en los barrios populares y que "subieron" en los estratos más altos de la sociedad mexicana en los últimos años.
> 
> Les agradezco mucho de antemano.
> 
> Naïla


 
Son dos cosas diferentes. el albur y el Slang. uno es un lenguaje dentro de otro, es doble significado mientras que el slang son solo palabras que incrustas pero no tienen doble significado. En cuanto a si "suben o bajan" eso es muy relativo ya que no ne4cesariamente los de "arriba" son mas cultos que los de "abajo". podriamos hablar de un intercambio de terminos entre las diferentes capas de la sociedad y si se da y se seguira dando ya que estas capas son muy permeables. La prueba de esto esta en los terminos de computacion, chatear, windows, web, cheka tu mail, se usan indistintamente en todos los sectores de la sociedad y terminos como wey y no manches se dicen miles de veces diarias en el tecnologico de monterrey y en el liceo. Los que hablan con estos terminos no estan albureando y tal vez la frase Cheka tu mail sea la unica que sea albur ya que puede ser que te esten mandando a que visites a tu madre pero muchos ni siquiera saben darle ese doble significado.


----------



## Jamikua

Hola, yo creo que el albur es algo muy divertido, parece que a muchas mujeres no les agrada que las albureen, creo que depende de quien lo haga porque a mi mis amigos me alburean todo el tiempo pero como nos tenemos mucha confianza a mi no me molesta, más bien me da mucha risa y ya hasta les contesto. 

Estoy de acuerdo en que es muy vulgar pero yo aprecio muchísimo la cantidad de ingenio que se necesita para contestar bien cada albur, para estar preparado todo el tiempo. 

Si creo que se utiliza más "en el barrio" que en las clases altas, pero no necesariamente. Yo estudio Filosofía y, créanme, ahí he conocido a varios de mis amigos más albureros.

Ahí les dejo este relato que me encontré en la red, está muy bueno. 

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Cita extensa sin especificación de fuente retirada)


----------



## Erreconerre

mirx said:


> Mangato, albur es un juego de palabras en doble sentido que siempre tiene fuertes connotaciones sexuales.
> 
> **** Gracias Mirx, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...) les dejo el hilo donde se trató el tema hace unos meses (años).
> 
> 
> Alma, ¿Puedes poner un ejemplo de los famosos "dichos"?
> 
> Hasta ahora no se me viene a la mente un albur que puediera ser también "dicho".
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 

En Sonora, por albur entendemos otra cosa muy diferente a un juego de palabras.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Escriban en cualquier buscador: albures mexicanos.

Los hay a montones.

A mí también me cuesta trabajo, a pesar de estar acá desde hace 35 años, _cactar _algunos.

Un caso típico -creo que se ha mencionado- es la famosísima canción de Chava Flores:

_La tienda de mi pueblo._

Entre otras monadas, dice:

Vendía de todo, hasta _tela de juir_. (_Te la dejo ir_... ¿entendido?)

Otro, típico:

Voy a pintar el _techo blanco_. (Te echo blanco = semen. ¿Entendido?)

Como dicho también, el albur tiene connotaciones sexuales, pero sobre todo, curiosamente, entre hombre... a pesar de que _semos_ muy machos.


----------



## mirx

Erreconerre said:


> En Sonora, por albur entendemos otra cosa muy diferente a un juego de palabras.



 Por favor explica. Yo ya dije que albur también se entiende en México como una situación fortuita, no sé si te refieras a eso.


----------



## Erreconerre

mirx said:


> Por favor explica. Yo ya dije que albur también se entiende en México como una situación fortuita, no sé si te refieras a eso.


 
Pues no. No me refiero a eso. De hecho ni siquiera había leído tu respuesta. Lo único que quise poner en claro es que para mí el albur no tiene el mismo sentido que tiene en otras partes de la república. Y que en general así es para todos los sonorenses. Aun cuando dé esta respuesta, en un foro como éste es un respuesta válida.


----------



## flljob

friasc said:


> mi intento : 'el chico temido de la....' = el chico [¿tal vez sinonimo de miembro viril masculino?] te mido [¿del verbo medir?], o sea 'te mido el pene, ya que a comparación de lo mío lo tienes chico', es decir en resumidas cuentas 'soy yo el mas varonil'? O me equivoco y he cometido un fail épico?


 

Sí es del verbo medir, pero medir el aceite a un coche, no medir con cinta métrica.


----------



## mirx

Erreconerre said:


> Pues no. No me refiero a eso. De hecho ni siquiera había leído tu respuesta. Lo único que quise poner en claro es que para mí el albur no tiene el mismo sentido que tiene en otras partes de la república. Y que en general así es para todos los sonorenses. Aun cuando dé esta respuesta, en un foro como éste es un respuesta válida.



 Ya, pero lo que no has dicho es qué es albur para los sonorenses, cuál es la diferencia a los significados que ya se han dado aquí.


----------



## Erreconerre

mirx said:


> Ya, pero lo que no has dicho es qué es albur para los sonorenses, cuál es la diferencia a los significados que ya se han dado aquí.


 

Yo conozco _albur_ como *riesgo*; por ejemplo, "apostar dinero es un albur".


----------



## mirx

Erreconerre said:


> Yo conozco _albur_ como *riesgo*; por ejemplo, "apostar dinero es un albur".


 
Pues eso es lo que hemos venimos diciendo: una situación fortuita, algo imprevisto. No es exclusivo de Sonora.



> Voy a jugarme un albur,
> con una baraja de oro.
> Si lo gano ya estuvo,
> y si lo pierdo, ¡ni modo!


----------



## Carlos Mx

flljob said:


> Sí es del verbo medir, pero medir el aceite a un coche, no medir con cinta métrica.


----------



## Erreconerre

mirx said:


> Pues eso es lo que hemos venimos diciendo: una situación fortuita, algo imprevisto. No es exclusivo de Sonora.


 
Puede ser. Pero a mí lo último que me evoca la palabra albur es lo que tiene que ver con la relación sexual. Es algo completamente diferente, lo que no ocurre en otras partes del país, donde el albur y el tema sexual están íntimamente relacionados. 

Por lo que aquí puedo leer, el alburero es el que dice albures en el sentido de temas sexuales, no el que se arriesga,


----------



## Bashti

Así que para hablar con un mexicano hay que hacerlo lo mismo que los erizos hacen el amor: ¡Con mucho cuidado!


----------



## mirx

Bashti said:


> Así que para hablar con un mexicano hay que hacerlo lo mismo que los erizos hacen el amor: ¡Con mucho cuidado!


 
Yo no le daría importancia, el ignorar la posible doble interpretación hace que esta carezca de cualquier validez. Pero si estás en el mismo canal sexualizado, pues sí, mejor hay que cuidarse.

Como anéctoda, contaba Roberto Gómez Bolaños (Chespirito, el Chavo del Ocho, el Chapulín Colorado) en entrevista con Carmen Aristegui, que haya por los 80, cuando la censura en la televisión mexicana era más estricta, el editor gubernamental le regresó un guión por que llevaba la palabra "meter".


----------



## Bashti

mirx said:


> Yo no le daría importancia, el ignorar la posible doble interpretación hace que esta carezca de cualquier validez. Pero si estás en el mismo canal sexualizado, pues sí, mejor hay que cuidarse.
> 
> Como anéctoda, contaba Roberto Gómez Bolaños (Chespirito, el Chavo del Ocho, el Chapulín Colorado) en entrevista con Carmen Aristegui, que haya por los 80, cuando la censura en la televisión mexicana era más estricta, el editor gubernamental le regresó un guión por que llevaba la palabra "meter".



No estoy en esa onda, más que nada porque hace mucho tiempo que se me pasó el arroz. Aunque ya se sabe, el/la lobo/a viejo/a pierde los dientes pero no siempre el apetito. Todo lo que tenga que ver con el lenguaje me parece apasionante.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Bashti said:


> Así que para hablar con un mexicano hay que hacerlo lo mismo que los erizos hacen el amor: ¡Con mucho cuidado!




Con algunos, no con todos.  Pero pronto los identificas, no todos somos *albureros*.


----------



## Bashti

mirx said:


> Yo no le daría importancia, el ignorar la posible doble interpretación hace que esta carezca de cualquier validez. Pero si estás en el mismo canal sexualizado, pues sí, mejor hay que cuidarse.
> 
> Como anéctoda, contaba Roberto Gómez Bolaños (Chespirito, el Chavo del Ocho, el Chapulín Colorado) en entrevista con Carmen Aristegui, que haya por los 80, cuando la censura en la televisión mexicana era más estricta, el editor gubernamental le regresó un guión por que llevaba la palabra "meter".



Seguramente eso ocurrió allá por los 80. Qué me vas a contar de censuras si nací en España a finales de los 30.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Janis Joplin said:


> Con algunos, no con todos. Pero pronto los identificas, no todos somos *albureros*.


 
Cierto.
Si algunos no lo son, saben perfectamente qué es el albur... pero:

> Ni cuenta se dan de que fueron albureados;
> A veces, también, alburean involuntariamente.

Total, pobres, todo el mundo se ríe de ellos, velada o abiertamente.

El albur, quintaesencia del mexicano.
Decir las cosas, sin decirlas.

Me recuerda la famosa frase:

_Entre el clavel blanco y la rosa roja, su majestad escoja._

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calambur

...que viene muy al caso para México, sabiendo lo que sabemos sobre el verbo _coger_, en México.


----------



## piraña utria

*Nota de moderación: 

Estimados foreros, como la pregunta original del hilo es más de índole sociolingüística que meramente lingüística, los moderadores de Sólo Español hemos decidido cerrar el hilo, el cual se encuentra desafortunadamente por fuera de los objetivos actuales de estos foros. *

*Como el hilo tiene varias respuestas valiosas acerca del tema de los albures en México, igualmente lo dejaremos aquí para futuras consultas. *

*Si tienen más dudas en torno a este fenómeno lingüístico, por favor abran el respectivo hilo con la duda específica debidamente acotada.

Agradecemos su atención y su comprensión.*

*PU*


----------

